

Show HN: Yei, aka Kanye West in your pocket - Soupy333
http://ye-i.com/

======
sidkandan
Thanks for posting Craig! Complex covered us this morning! Check out our
interview here: [http://www.complex.com/music/2015/05/ye-i-app-kanye-west-
int...](http://www.complex.com/music/2015/05/ye-i-app-kanye-west-interview)

------
KANYE101
Life changing. Awesome reminder that I am a god. Check out their FB page!
[https://www.facebook.com/yeiapp](https://www.facebook.com/yeiapp)

------
davegoldblatt
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuQNt45Cjkc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuQNt45Cjkc)

------
shomir
"We're standing at an evolutionary precipice, where everyone should be asking
the same question: Where does Kanye West fit into this?"

YES!

------
krick
I don't quite understand what's the point.

